# New windscreen best rain repellent coating?



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all

Had my windscreen replaced due to a crack was using rain x, but want to try something else. 

Anybody recommend a good rain repellent? 

Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Echelon clareed, if you can get some


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

GTechniq G1


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Echelon clareed, if you can get some


Got any spare to put up against max protect one mr deep pockets lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Got any spare to put up against max protect one mr deep pockets lol


:lol: I do indeed. How to get it to you is another thing. Text me :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Gtechniq G1


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you guys are going for G1, I would strongly suggest you look at max protect. It is, or at least was, cheaper :thumb:


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

stangalang said:


> If you guys are going for G1, I would strongly suggest you look at max protect. It is, or at least was, cheaper :thumb:


Max protect any links?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You can speak to them in person on here they are a paid up supporter. The website is under construction but you can still buy from Janis (max protect). They have a whole bunch of products people as yet don't know about. And if you can use G1, you can use max protect glass :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

superscrub said:


> Max protect any links?


http://www.max-protect.co.uk/


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just been outside to grab couple of pictures heavy frost this morning

Max Protect coated










Uncoated










Quick wipe with finger on coated side comes of easy could not do that with uncoated side.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

**** me Lee where are you today Poland? Frost


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

stangalang said:


> **** me Lee where are you today Poland? Frost


Tell me about it worst thing is i was just out in dressing gown taking the pictures even more reason now for neighbours to think im barmy


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Goodfella36 said:


> Just been outside to grab couple of pictures heavy frost this morning
> 
> Max Protect coated
> 
> ...


Gtechniq G1 also does that 
The BEST product by far IMO.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Double post sorry


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Double post sorry


I would have agreed if i didnt know something :thumb: and i used to say G1 was best but things move on and change


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Depending how your new windscreen has been made and stored, it might have a protective coating on it already, which may (or may not) affect the durability of your chosen sealant.

Once you have picked your sealant, make sure you clean it properly (degreaser, ipa, then follow with sealant) to give it the best chance to bond.

I prefer nanolex :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I definetly need something new for my windscreen with winter coming along.

How does it react with deicer though?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

adetailedvalet said:


> Depending how your new windscreen has been made and stored, it might have a protective coating on it already, which may (or may not) affect the durability of your chosen sealant.
> 
> Once you have picked your sealant, make sure you clean it properly (degreaser, ipa, then follow with sealant) to give it the best chance to bond.
> 
> I prefer nanolex :thumb:


yes agreed prep is very important nanolex is nice as well and easy to apply remove where as some can be bit of a pain


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

CupraElliott said:


> I definetly need something new for my windscreen with winter coming along.
> 
> How does it react with deicer though?


Should reduce the need for it tbh!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Max Protect.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

funny enough i have today bought a rain repelent for the windscreen, its called"Rain Away" excellent stuff!!!! drove over 3 miles without having to use wipers,just rolls off like little ball bearings,highly reccomend it AND.......... IT WAS A QUID FROM POUNLAND:thumb: its up there with RAIN X .


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

I Highly recommend G1, applied it to my car a few weeks ago and have never had anything like it before! Amazing results. Although i spent a long time preping the glass before application which seems to be key to it working at its best. As long as you are above 35ish then water just flies off, sitting at 60 then i've not needed to use my wipers at all, just when you slow down in town then you need them a bit but hardly at all.


----------



## Tricky1 (Aug 25, 2012)

G5, might not last as long as G1 bu water flies off at 15mph


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what to go for g1 or g5


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Goodfella36 said:


> Tell me about it worst thing is i was just out in dressing gown taking the pictures even more reason now for neighbours to think im barmy


:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I always used rain X in the past but after reading about G1 on here I decided to give it a try. 

I bought the kit which came with a cleaner to use before application, if you use that and follow the simple videos that are about you can't go wrong with it. Even though its only been on a few weeks I think it's far better than rain x and if it lasts as long as they say I for one will be more than happy to pay the price again. 

Rob


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

How much does the Maxprotect cost.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> How much does the Maxprotect cost.


I`m also interested . . ?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

warren1 said:


> funny enough i have today bought a rain repelent for the windscreen, its called"Rain Away" excellent stuff!!!! drove over 3 miles without having to use wipers,just rolls off like little ball bearings,highly reccomend it AND.......... IT WAS A QUID FROM POUNLAND:thumb: its up there with RAIN X .


I saw this the other day and i did think of getting it but wasnt sure if it was decent.


----------



## gazzaog (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi guys G1 and g5 both great products!!
I gave CLB car cares own ago

Crystal Clear Rain Repellent 100 ml £5.95 

and what a product... after a thorough cleaning i was putting it on neat and buffing off .
but after speaking to jason at CLB found after doing the above windows needed misting with water and appling another layer whilst wet then dry and buffing again! it made the product amazing...

all i can say is it protects against frost etc and its like driving in hyper space
when raining and above 50 mph. No wipers needed...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

C.Quartz. 10ml for £13. same silica coating as everyone else......


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

AB's repel for me tbh. Purely down to ease of application and I find it lasts a good few months easy on my daily :thumb:


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 for Autobrites repel. I put 2 coats on about 2 months ago and it still runs off when doing 30-35mph. It is so easy to put on and take off as well and costs under £15 and they often appear in the sales when you can then get it for under a tenner.Simples.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> How much does the Maxprotect cost.


£14.99 Inc vat for 30 ml :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> I`m also interested . . ?


As above


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

AB Repel for me as well, doddle to put on and water beads at approx 25mph.
Longevity not as good as G1 but there is a trade off to be had, Repel suits my short journey into work when max speed is about 40 at a push, not sure that G1 would start shifting water at that speed.

Kev


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

stangalang said:


> As above


Stangalang, as you`ve used Max Protect could you give a little info please, what`s it like to put on and off? Is is fussy, does it need curing time etc etc . .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

O`Neil said:


> Stangalang, as you`ve used Max Protect could you give a little info please, what`s it like to put on and off? Is is fussy, does it need curing time etc etc . .


I've used the "pro" version, and it is EXACTLY the same to apply as G1, EXACTLY the same to remove, and behaves the same.

The retail version is in janis's words 90% of the pro version, but without the need for ipa on removal. In short it's almost as effective but tons easier to apply which is a fair trade off IMO.

As with any of these products prep is key


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

mr.t said:


> I saw this the other day and i did think of getting it but wasnt sure if it was decent.


I was also unsure at first,but thought for a pound it's worth a try.
really well impressed,its been on for 4 days only, but still no real need for the wipers,used Rain x in the past and this is doing exactly the same job:thumb:


----------



## ASHY09 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi
I have purchased G1. Instructions say remove residue and buff with a cotton cloth. Do i need a special cloth or would a general lint free cloth be Ok. 
cheers


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Lint Free cotton is OK mate. Microfibre not recommended as it may remove some of the bonded sealant.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Not tried the others mentioned above but am running G1 at the moment and though it was a bit deaer and a bit of a chore to fit,it is very good and for it was worth the extra. :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Strange as I've just put three layers of G1 on my windscreen and used the washer for the first time today. No difference in water behaviour at all. It hasn't rained for a while so no idea what it's like with plain water. Was expecting great things but apart from being a PITA to apply - with not enough G2 to clear the G1 off, I'm left distinctly unimpressed by it.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> Strange as I've just put three layers of G1 on my windscreen and used the washer for the first time today. No difference in water behaviour at all. It hasn't rained for a while so no idea what it's like with plain water. Was expecting great things but apart from being a PITA to apply - with not enough G2 to clear the G1 off, I'm left distinctly unimpressed by it.


I'd say something has either gone very wrong with the application and removal or prep, or the G1 was off, I have applied this a fair few times and it's not overly a PITA to apply, unless you over apply it, and the water behavior is amazing....


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Screen was flayed, polished and cleaned with a 50/50 IPA mix and then 100% IPA to ensure it was fully clean. Applied three coats with 10-15 min intervals and then the G2 to remove. Ended up using all of the G2 just on the windscreen and rear glass. Marne the washer additive had an effect - reducing surface tension and clearance rate. Hoping for rain to fully test but may be waiting for some time:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^ I think the washer fluid has an effect on the beading as you say because it does on my G1 coated screen, but in normal circumstances its very good; it lasts a good 12-14months on my car which does 25k+ miles every year so I for one rate it.
As I'm nearly out of it though I will look to use something else this time round, maybe MP is the way....


----------

